# free computer to Landline/mobile phones



## Ishani (Oct 18, 2006)

I just want to tell u about a software named "GLOBE 7" which allows u to call free on any mobile landline anywhere in the world 4 free.When u sign up for globe 7 account u get onr account id & password & u get free 1$ to talk.Charges are only 1 cent/min for America and canada as it is a US based software company.Also u can call anywhere,even in India till ur free 1$ gets over.The buzz is u can use ur existing yahoo,rediff,etc E-mail Id as ur Globe 7 login id.Also u can create inummerable accounts & get inummerable 1$'s for free.If u have any problem in using it then u can ask me.Also if u know any such software then please inform me.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Oct 19, 2006)

i  have an  problem  i  am  using cable net  the same ip  for the  whole  area <10 building in my area > when  i  sign  up  some thng pops up  that  too  many sign  up  frm  this id can  u  make an  id for meand tel  me plzzz


----------



## Thegame (Oct 20, 2006)

I tried Globe7 a month ago.
Then  i found Wengo which is open source and offers more talk time.


----------

